# How to start IV fluids



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Cant seem to use search every word with and I and a V comes up, is there a thread on starting an IV ?

Thanks


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you wanting to give a doe fluids? The reason I ask is because some things given I.V. to our goats can be dangerous or deadly if not monitored by an experienced person.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

yes IV fluids please if monitored closely shouldnt be a problem


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

Dave, search for "lactated ringers". You will find the info you need. Go to this topic for an example. Check Vicki's post, the third post on the thread. http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=8023.0

Daniel


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Exactly like you pull blood from the jugular you use a butterfly needle setup that you then stab into your warmed sack (remember their temp is 102 and ours is 96.8) of lactated ringers. The bag must be higher than the needle is in her neck. Tape the needle into place and stand there the whole time you are giving fluids, do not leave the animal for one second. When you get lactated ringers from your vet get an IV setup, then you only have to replace the needle.....this works excellent for chilled unresponsive kids....and is simply another thing like trimming feet and disbudding to learn...good for you...and utube always has the best video's for learning new techniques, especially from the cattle guys. Vicki


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Gals )


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

If you are having trouble going IV with it, and it's not an emergency/shock, etc. your doe just needs some extra fluids, you could give it subcutaneously. Use a drip line and regular needle (the larger the faster it goes) and put under the skin like you would SQ injection...then fill it until there is a good bleb. You can do that in several spots.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

One of the things that you want to be careful about giving in the i.v. line is calcium. That is something that can cause death if administered to quickly. I just give fluids sub q like Nancy.


----------

